# Kona or Maui with Kids?



## Canuck (May 16, 2008)

We have been to Maui before and LOVED it.  Now we are considering trying to change into Maui again or maybe try Kona (we trade with II, but may try TPI).  My husband thinks Maui is better for kids....but how would he know if we've never been to Kona :annoyed:  !?!  We have 2 boys, under 11, that love the water and beach.  Would love to hear what others think!  

Thanks for your time!


----------



## lprstn (May 16, 2008)

I would try kona, there is a lot of amazing things for kids to see, things they will remember, like the Volcano national park...also there are great beaches on Kona and lots to do there also.  When booking, I take my husbands concerns and desires into serious consideration   then I book what I think is best    then he usually is overjoyed and think that it was originally his idea that I did it...my way :hysterical:


----------



## zinger (May 16, 2008)

If the kids love the beach (as mine do), I would recommend doing Maui.  Kona is gorgeous but many of the resorts have limited beaches or no beach access... you'll have to walk or drive to some of the better beaches.  That said, I woud recommend doing what we did -- stay in Maui but do 2 to 3 days in Kona if possible.  That gives you time to take in Volcano National Park and some of the other beautiful places.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2008)

Kona is much more urban than the resort areas on Maui - I would say Kona is the equivalent of Kihei + Lahaina + Kahului all rolled into one.  Maybe not in population, but "visually" and the "feel" of the town.  There are no timeshares right on the beach in Kona.

And because the Big Island is a "new" island, the lava has not had time to degrade into sand, and much of the coastline is lava rock:  Our favorite place to snorkel (Two Step) and an example of what much of the coastline looks like:  http://www.letsgo-hawaii.com/diving/honaunauentry_b8.jpg

If they love beaches, try Kauai for a new island.


----------



## shmoore (May 16, 2008)

We took our grandchildren to Kauai and The Big Island. They loved both, but have talked more about the Big Island since we got back. They were eight and twelve at the time. There are is great snorkeling near Kona with very easy access. The volcanos win almost every time.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 16, 2008)

If the volcano is spewing VOG (volcanic smog) go for Kauai.  Maui was miserable a few weeks ago because of VOG.  Worse than any LA smog I ever experienced.  It actually burned your eyes.

Some schools were actually closed  on the Big Island due to VOG.

Sterling


----------



## Docklander (May 17, 2008)

VOG on Maui quite bad today as well - not exactly stinging your eyes but the visibility was very bad. All helicopter tours to the crater were cancelled and a few hours ago you could only see 20 - 30 yards off shore in places.


----------



## Icarus (May 17, 2008)

Apparently last week was pretty bad. I just returned yesterday from the mainland, and the air was very thick. The trades are just starting to return now.

If I were a visitor here, on bad VOG days, I would go to the West side and hang out there.

It's only bad when the trade winds stop blowing.

-David


----------



## bevans (May 18, 2008)

My wife and I just flew over today (saturday) to Maui after spending one week in Kona. The vog when we left Kona airport at noon was very noticeable. The kahului airport was clear upon arrival and the drive from there to our condo in Napili was clear with Kihei looking like it has some. Napili is very clear with excellent visibility. Curt


----------



## hibbeln (May 18, 2008)

We travel with our 2 boys.  We have done Oahu (twice), Kauai (4 times), Maui (2 times), and Big Island (once with kids).

My kids hands-down like Kauai and Maui the best because of exactly what you're asking about......beaches and ocean!

Kauai is our favorite, because of the more rural atmosphere.  That can be a plus to some and a minus for others.  Maui certainly has a mix of great beaches and awesome snorkelling.....we especially loved the South Maui beaches (Wailea, Kihei, Makena area...).  What my kids like about Kauai is the wide variety of beaches, many of which you do a fun little hike to and then have it all to yourself (or almost), the sheer SIZE of the Kauai beaches (many are very long, some are pocket beaches), the wild "jungle" feel of many areas of Kauai.  We don't like the crowded, overly developed feeling of Maui, but man those beaches are great!

Interesting thing we've found.....something about the sand on Maui rubs my kids RAW when boogie boarding (and I mean RAW!).  We've found this to be the case on both summer visits.  But on Kauai, they've never had the same problem.  Must be something about the particle size or shape or the sand??

What my kids liked about the Big Island was the Hilo side/Volcanos N.P!  This was a huge thrill for them as we were able to hike out to red lava flowing right at our feet.  We hiked the Halemaumau Trail and another trail in the park.  They loved the lava tubes, etc.  VERY VERY neat.  And if the sun is shining on the Hilo side, there is no more beautiful place on earth (but it might rain on you).

Kona.....eh......it was OK.  Had that developed/touristy feel to us.    Cheesy souvenir shops.  Kind of a mini-Lahaina without the charm that Lahaina has.  Snorkelling was fab at Two-steps, just like on Maui.  We found Maui to have far more snorkelling options.  It was fine once, but we wouldn't bother going back just because there are too many other good areas on Kauai.

My suggestion.....Fly into Hilo and spend 2-3 days there (rentals are quite inexpensive and there are many options up near Volcano), then fly to Kauai for a week if you think you would like Maui with a more rural setting.


----------



## plgallagher (May 19, 2008)

*Kona or Maui?*

I visit HI. every year with my kids, Age 5 and 13. Although we prefer Kauai, we have enjoyed both Maui and the big island. For beaches, I prefer Maui but the big island beaches on the coast north of Kona are great. The Kialua-Kona beaches are fine for snorkeling and cooling off but that is about it. I stayed at the KBR and drove up to Hapuna beach which was one of the finest beaches I ever went to but did not like the 25 mile drive each way. If you stay north of Kona...the beaches are fine. I like the resort at Paniolo Greens which is about 15 minutes from the beach and about an hour and 15 minutes to the rainforest side of the island. The volcano is a couple of hours over the saddle road. The volcano was very interesting. I rented a cottage in the town of Volcano village for three days. We flew into to Kona and flew home out of Hilo.


----------

